# Offshore



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

Anyone know if its legal to bowfish offshore? i would assume it is about the same as spearfishing, not sure though.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

No game fish, no sharks


----------



## tenderfoot (Dec 27, 2006)

Where did you find the laws? Would love to see them!


----------



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

there were some people bowfishing stetson for kings the other day


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

*Lawful Archery Equipment*(includes longbow, recurved bow, compound bow and crossbow): 

May be used to take *NONGAME* fish, channel catfish, blue catfish, and flathead catfish only.
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/fish/legal_devices/


----------



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

does that only apply in state waters?


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Probably


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

It does apply only in state waters, but if you launch in state waters and come back through state waters then it applies.

You can take flounder too.


----------



## fishinfool3846 (Apr 24, 2005)

Ive shot triggerfish and spade fish off my chum churn. Lots of fun I was going to try a ling one day but couldnt get a good head shot angle on him. I just assumed it would be the same as spearfishing for them.


----------

